# Didn't Ovulate



## Lisa30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi 

I went for my 21 day bloods yesterday and phoned this morning for the results.  Even though I had convinced myself that I had ovulated and me and dh did the deed every til cd 19 it's all been in vain.  The results show no ovulation.  I am devasted.    My cd9 scan showed 2 healthy follicles and the nurse thought I would ovulate in the next day or so.  But no such luck!

I had a day of dark brown spotting on cd20 and thought that this was a side effect from the clomid and have had really sore nipples from cd 13-cd20 so I thought that the clomid would be doing something.  I have to go back in a weeks time for another blood test but to be honest I'm not sure what will happen next as this was my first cycle of clomid.  

Should I expect to get a period or will that not happen because I haven't ovualated?  I have never had a period since coming off the bcp in Aug.  As always I built my hopes up and these were shattered.  

Apologies for the long post.  Thank you if you have managed to make it to the end.  

Want to go home and cry but can't think of an excuse to leave work early. 

Thanks for letting me rant,

L
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Lisa - sorry about the news hon

Did they give you your levels at all? and are they sure you were tested on the right day - it can make a huge difference if you're not tested 7 days post ov.

as for whether or not you'll have a period if you've not ov'd - yes you will have one - it just might be a bit later in the month and a little bit heavier.

try to get as much info from your doc as poss

but stay   - you will get there

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

See the problem is that Dr's call them CD21 tests, when they should be called Progesterone tests. If you had them done too early or a day late, you level won't be good. What CD are you today hun? When are you due to test. Remember CD21 tests are only good if you ahve a 28 day cycle.

xx


----------



## Lisa30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.  I am just pinning a small amount of hope that it was maybe too early or too late but not going to hold out much hope.  

They didn't give me any other information only said that it showed no ovulation.  I am on CD 22 and not sure what cycle length I will have so guess I'll just have to wait for my period to arrive.  

I had just felt different this month and really hoped something was happening especially with the spotting on CD20.  

Thanks again

L
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

When do you think you ovulated hun?


----------



## Lisa30 (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought it was on CD11 but not sure as I haven't been using OPK's.  Will maybe try them next time.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

If it was CD 11 then Cd21 was too late for bloods to be done so could explain teh low level. Progesterone tests should be done 7 day past ovulation exactly.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Lisa - I had a neg prog test when I had a long cycle and got mixed up with my dates - just a day or two can make quite a difference - try charting your next cycle if it helps.  The follies sounded quite positive hun


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi sorry to hear u haven't ovulated this month? wat dosage was u taking?
I started off at 50 mg and as i didn't ovulate they upped the dose to 100mg and i ovulated
Just thought i'd share that with u. 
Take care and good luck xx


----------

